# Natures Fragrance



## msunnerstood (Aug 7, 2019)

Just discovered this Company. Found out about it Friday, Ordered Saturday and got my fragrances Tuesday. 
I also only paid $6.95 for shipping. They have an $8.95 unlimited shipping option as well.

My package came well wrapped, and each bottle had the Max usage rate and vanillian content on the label. I was happy with all my fragrances. 

https://www.naturesfragrance.com/


----------



## dibbles (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. It will be interesting to see how they do in soap.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 7, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Thanks for sharing. It will be interesting to see how they do in soap.


Ive used one so far. on their site they picture how the fragrance does in CP soap and list soaping notes. super helpful. I tried Route 66 so far and the scent is amazing. Waiting to see how it holds after cure.

Here are the fragrances I ordered first. They all smell really good OOB

*Mahogany Teakwood
Route 66 
Leaves
Black Teakwood
Lemon Verbena



*


----------



## dibbles (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## math ace (Sep 5, 2019)

@msunnerstood 

I am waiting for your feedback on those scents once they have made it through the cure process and have a couple of months on them.  The Leaves and Route 66 looked interesting.
I really liked how the web site provided cold process soap feedback from testing they conducted themselves.

I narrowed my list down to the following 8 scents :
Lemon Verbena
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Lilac Blossoms
Pink Chiffon
Pink Grapefruit
Secret Rose Garden
Orange Sherbet
Tahitian Tiare

Hopefully, others have ordered from them and will be able to provide some feedback.


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 5, 2019)

So far route 66, Mahogany Teakwood and cocoa butter cashmere are holding well but its still somewhat early. The Cocoa Butter Cashmere darkened a bit but I was expecting that and made most of the batter brown. The parts I left white and unscented have not take on any of the discoloring. I ordered again and am waiting for one additional scent an some wax colorants for wax tarts.


----------



## math ace (Sep 6, 2019)

How does their cocoa butter cashmere compare to BB's Cashmere?  Are they similar?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 6, 2019)

@msunnerstood thanks for sharing


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 6, 2019)

math ace said:


> How does their cocoa butter cashmere compare to BB's Cashmere?  Are they similar?


Ive never gotten BB's Cashmere so I cant compare


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 7, 2019)

It would be awesome for you to post your results in the SMF Fragrance Oil Review spreadsheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MFTWfchk-c7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit#gid=778656389
That way all of us can read and learn from you.  Might even want to see if your fragrances are already there...


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 7, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> Just discovered this Company. Found out about it Friday, Ordered Saturday and got my fragrances Tuesday.
> I also only paid $6.95 for shipping. They have an $8.95 unlimited shipping option as well.
> 
> My package came well wrapped, and each bottle had the Max usage rate and vanillian content on the label. I was happy with all my fragrances.
> ...


In the thread "Frankincence and Myrrh FO," bountiful soaps has a post about FO from "Nature." Not sure if this is the same place you found. Also hope your experience is not like hers.


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 7, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> In the thread "Frankincence and Myrrh FO," bountiful soaps has a post about FO from "Nature." Not sure if this is the same place you found. Also hope your experience is not like hers.



Im not able to find that thread by searching so I dont know. So far, my experience with this company has been nothing but good (4 Total orders). They dont have every scent I use normally so I still use other companies but if they have it, I buy it from them.

Do you have a link to the other thread?


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 7, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> It would be awesome for you to post your results in the SMF Fragrance Oil Review spreadsheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MFTWfchk-c7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit#gid=778656389
> That way all of us can read and learn from you.  Might even want to see if your fragrances are already there...



I sure will. I checked the list and didnt see a tab for this company so not sure if I can add one? Its still early for the soaps ive made but the ones I have had curing have held their scent well


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 7, 2019)

Do you have a link to the other thread?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/frankincense-myrrh-fo.76302/#post-787317


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks, i checked naturesfragrance and they dont carry that scent so probably not the same. 

I sent a request to edit the fragrance review sheet so I can add the ones im testing


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 7, 2019)

[QUOTE I sent a request to edit the fragrance review sheet so I can add the ones im testing[/QUOTE]

That's good as it's far too early to say how they will be in 6 months or so. Probably the other poster meant Natures Garden.


----------



## Deborah Long (Sep 7, 2019)

@msunnerstood - If you submit the company information, I believe that @DeeAnna adds them as she has time...


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 7, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @msunnerstood - If you submit the company information, I believe that @DeeAnna adds them as she has time...


Yes she responded and i sent the company info


----------



## SoaperForLife (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks! I had not heard of them before.  I ordered 5 or so, 1 oz. bottles to try.... including Tobacco & Bay Leaf and Sea Salt & Orchid.  I recently got a bottle of the T&B Leaf from Bramble Berry and a sample bottle of the other from Candle Science so I will be curious to see how they compare smell wise.  Between the 99 cent sale at Candle Science and some others that I recently ordered from Bramble Berry & WSP, looks like I will have a LOT of 1 lb. test batches to do.


----------



## MGM (Sep 8, 2019)

There was another thread about this company a few weeks ago... They had a sale on FOs in early August and then another one right away for Labor day. I missed the first but got in on the second. Unfortunately, my FOs are sitting at my MIL's house in Chicagoland. I'll be united with them on Thanksgiving,so can report more then (and again after soaping, and again after cure).
But, watch for sales! I got mine 30%, iirc.


----------



## math ace (Sep 8, 2019)

MGM said:


> Unfortunately, my FOs are sitting at my MIL's house in Chicagoland. I'll be united with them on Thanksgiving,so can report more then (and again after soaping, and again after cure).
> But, watch for sales! I got mine 30%, iirc.



This is not an "unfortunate" thing because there might be more feedback available on your scents by then!  It sounds like there were several soapers on this forum who purchased during that 30% off sale.  If they start testing right away,  by Thanksgiving you might be able to benefit from their trials. I am waiting for others to post their feedback before I purchase scents from Nature's Fragrances.   This year, I've tested a little over 100 fragrances.  

Oh the rabbit hole that I fell into.  I will be so glad to be done with the little 1 ounce bottles!


----------



## MGM (Sep 10, 2019)

math ace said:


> If they start testing right away,  by Thanksgiving you might be able to benefit from their trials.


Very true, but Thanksgiving is a long time away and that will require me to buckle down, concentrate, remember, and not get distracted....oooh SHINY!


----------



## MGM (Sep 12, 2019)

UPDATE: my lovely MIL brought my order with her when she flew up! I wasn't expecting her to do that! They're packaged in plastic bottles, so I think it was a lot lighter than the WSP order that arrived the month before. Still, there were over 20 bottles {2oz}. First OOB impressions.... I didn't love a lot of them. I was less impressed than I usually am with a FO order. But I didn't get a chance to do much more than a quick sniff before we rushed away to the cottage, so I will have to report more when I get back!


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 12, 2019)

MGM said:


> UPDATE: my lovely MIL brought my order with her when she flew up! I wasn't expecting her to do that! They're packaged in plastic bottles, so I think it was a lot lighter than the WSP order that arrived the month before. Still, there were over 20 bottles {2oz}. First OOB impressions.... I didn't love a lot of them. I was less impressed than I usually am with a FO order. But I didn't get a chance to do much more than a quick sniff before we rushed away to the cottage, so I will have to report more when I get back!


which ones did you order? Im surprised but hopefully youll like them better in the soap.
I havent found one I havent liked yet but maybe weve ordered different ones.

Will put my list here, as I have it from my order. Will make preliminary comments based on memory, then update later.  Remember, these are just first sniffs. And maybe I was in a cranky mood when I opened some of them  
I did put most of them on my arms (2 per arm, every 12 hr) and was surprised that they dissipated quickly, for the most part.

*Aladdin's Wish Fragrance Oil: *nice, but weak and a bit nondescript.
*Baja Cactus Blossom: *I remember liking this one.
*Balsam & Cedar Fragrance Oil: *Yes! Woodsy! Was looking for woodsy (see later comments)
*Black Teakwood & Mahogany Teakwood  : *I remember that both of the teakwoods were nice, and will have to pay more attention to differences between them.
*Cafe Mocha : *nice enough
*Champagne Toast : *very good! Fruity!*
Cocoa Butter Cashmere : *very nice...I remember this one being fruitier than expected.* 
Driftwood: *don't remember...will have to report back.
*Forest Hike & Into the Woods : *one of them smells a lot like cinnamon, the other a lot like cloves. Which is fine, but neither ones smells like the woods to me....
*Lavender & Spring Apricot: *this one sounded very appealing, but it seems weak. Will have to revisit.
*Leather Fragrance Oil: *smelled like leather!!
*My Dear Watson : *don't remember much...must revisit
*Mystical Gathering : *same ^^^
*Oatmeal Milk & Honey: *didn't like it off the bat; hopefully will warm to it
*Roasted Coffee Beans: *nice! sharper than the Cafe Mocha. Neither as good as my Coffee EO (which isn't very strong and is pricey)
*Route 66 : *Liked this!!
*Shave & Haircut : *Like this too!!
*Storm Watch: *don't remember it.
*Sweetgrass: *nice one
*Tabac & Leather : *don't remember but i think it was ok.
*Tobacco & Bay Leaf : *same ^^^
*Twisted Peppermint : *LOVE THIS. All of the bottles I ordered were 2oz, but I was tempted to get a full 16oz of this one (they were out of the 4 and the 8) because I love the B&B version so much. But I was restrained, just in case. But it is just great. Too bad it discolours....
*Woodsman: *This was good, but not as woodsy as I'd hoped.
I got a 1 oz freebie of* Gretel's Morning Cup:* I remember wondering why I'd ordered it, until I realised that I didn't ;-)
I also ordered *Iced Vanilla* but they were out.*
*
Will post more (and add notes to the FO board) when I get back and play with them more.


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 12, 2019)

*Ok many of these I didnt try but let me give you my thoughts on the ones I have
*

*Balsam & Cedar Fragrance Oil: *Yes! Woodsy! Was looking for woodsy (see later comments) *I love the smell of this one too but havent soaped with it yet*
*Black Teakwood & Mahogany Teakwood : Ive soaped with the mahogany teakwood and it still smells amazing. All the men in my house liked it too (3 of those)
Cocoa Butter Cashmere : *very nice...*I remember this one being fruitier than expected. One of my favorites and one of the first ones I used. still smells good so far
Route 66 : *Liked this!! *Me too. Soap still smells good
Woodsman:*This was good, but not as woodsy as I'd hoped. *I like it, but not my favorite  but my boys liked it*

*This explains a lot. You got many of the ones I havent tried yet and we seem to mostly agree on the ones I have. I may order some of the ones you got and liked and I havent tried yet*


----------



## Amonik (Sep 13, 2019)

Since I play with yarn a lot, I wonder if ”Cashmere” smells like goat? No, really, wth kind of scent is ”Cashmere”? Is it inspired by the region I know as Kashmir?


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 13, 2019)

Amonik said:


> Since I play with yarn a lot, I wonder if ”Cashmere” smells like goat? No, really, wth kind of scent is ”Cashmere”? Is it inspired by the region I know as Kashmir?



no clue but here are the fragrance notes


Top –  Spice, Cedarwood
Middle – Rich vanilla, Tonka, Coconut and Jasmine
Bottom – Olive Wood, Sandalwood, Amber, Musk, Cocoa Butter
you can def smell the coco butter but also the vanilla and tonka bean


----------



## SoaperForLife (Oct 5, 2019)

Just soaped 5 of the sample bottles I bought from Nature's Fragrance yesterday.  These were 1 oz. bottles and I divided the soap batter into 5 portions of around 17 oz. each. The oils were: Mahogany Teakwood, Sweater Weather, Woodsman, Sea Salt & Orchid & Tobacco and Bay Leaf.  I am very impressed with how well each behaved when added to the soap batter - no acceleration, ricing or discoloration.  I've got my fingers crossed that the scents hold up through cure....I will say that all the oils together are making my basement smell amazing!


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 5, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> Just soaped 5 of the sample bottles I bought from Nature's Fragrance yesterday.  These were 1 oz. bottles and I divided the soap batter into 5 portions of around 17 oz. each. The oils were: Mahogany Teakwood, Sweater Weather, Woodsman, Sea Salt & Orchid & Tobacco and Bay Leaf.  I am very impressed with how well each behaved when added to the soap batter - no acceleration, ricing or discoloration.  I've got my fingers crossed that the scents hold up through cure....I will say that all the oils together are making my basement smell amazing!


I have woodsman but havent tried that one yet. Mahogany Teakwood is a strong fragrance and is doing very well in the soap I made with it


----------



## MGM (Oct 5, 2019)

I just fixed up my Into the Woods fragrance today....I also have Woodsman and Forest Hike, and all three of them smell more spicy than woodsy to me. Into the Woods is almost just cinnamon! So I added some pine, fir, cedar, and bay leaf EOs to it and now it's perfect! Perfect in my lotion that is. That's what I've been doing with all of these new fragrances, is mixing them in with a bit of lotion and wearing them all day, in order to ensure that  I really like them ;-) They may not ever make it into soap....


----------



## SoaperForLife (Oct 6, 2019)

MGM said:


> That's what I've been doing with all of these new fragrances, is mixing them in with a bit of lotion and wearing them all day, in order to ensure that I really like them ;-) They may not ever make it into soap....


That's a good idea.  Lately I've been using the sample oils that I don't think will hold up in CP in shampoo and conditioner bar recipes.


----------



## runnerchicki (Oct 6, 2019)

I just ordered Baja Cactus Blossom. I have had it in my cart at WSP forever, but they charge way too much for shipping  so I never actually ordered from them. The reviews were very good for this scent so i have high expectations. I'm going to be keeping an eye on the reviews for this company. I'm liking their selection, their prices are good, and shipping rates are reasonable.


----------



## MGM (Oct 7, 2019)

runnerchicki said:


> I just ordered Baja Cactus Blossom.


I like this one, but to be honest, I confuse it with a few others in my 20+ bottle order. It's nice, but doesn't really stand out for me. but I know it's a good seller for them and hopefully it'll work well for you!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 7, 2019)

I just poured Baja Cactus Blossom and like it out of the bottle. I know reviews say it will fade then come back so we will have to wait and see. I really like it so I hope it sticks. I also poured Mahogony Coconut. Both fo's did accelerate a bit, but workable.


----------



## runnerchicki (Oct 7, 2019)

MGM said:


> I like this one, but to be honest, I confuse it with a few others in my 20+ bottle order. It's nice, but doesn't really stand out for me. but I know it's a good seller for them and hopefully it'll work well for you!


I live in Arizona so I'm looking for a good cactus type fragrance to have around - just because I love cactus lol. Thanks for the info though. I am glad I didn't order a large bottle. I'll have to wait and see.. just got the shipping info.


cmzaha said:


> I just poured Baja Cactus Blossom and like it out of the bottle. I know reviews say it will fade then come back so we will have to wait and see. I really like it so I hope it sticks. I also poured Mahogony Coconut. Both fo's did accelerate a bit, but workable.


Good to know about the acceleration. My main recipe already traces quickly and I have to keep my plans simple (read: single colors, no swirls lol) with anything that accelerates.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 7, 2019)

I got some new ones and Out of the Bottle, was pleased with them all.

Spice Harvest Berries. A Good Cranberry scent, not too much spice
Lavender & Spring Apricot - I have to say, for someone who doesnt like Lavender, this one is pretty nice
Black Raspberry Vanilla - One of my favorites, however, I wish I would have checked the usage % prior to ordering. Its 6.25% for Soap but only 0.05% for lotion. I was hoping to make soap and lotion sets with this one but that little bit might not be noticeable in lotion.


----------



## math ace (Oct 8, 2019)

OK Ladies,

It has been about 60 days since the Natures Fragrances sale occurred.
At 60 day mark, are there any winners for CP soap making? 

I contacted Natures Fragrances last week about upcoming sales and received the following response:
 "*At this time the only sale we have set in stone in our Black Friday sale and that will be on November 29th*"

I've got my calendar marked for the sale, but want to hear your recommendations before I order!

msunnerstood said "*route 66, Mahogany Teakwood and cocoa butter cashmere are holding well* " & smelled good OOB.
MGM said she LOVED the *Twisted Peppermint *OOB.  Perhaps she will get a batch curing soon  (hint...hint... hint..)

*Does anyone else have some Nature's Fragrances that have made it *
*past the 30 day mark and are still doing well in CP soap? *


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 8, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> Its 6.25% for Soap but only 0.05% for lotion.



I am finding this with most of the scents I really like grrrrrrr


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 8, 2019)

math ace said:


> OK Ladies,
> 
> It has been about 60 days since the Natures Fragrances sale occurred.
> At 60 day mark, are there any winners for CP soap making?
> ...



Amber & Black Current


----------



## SoaperForLife (Oct 9, 2019)

math ace said:


> It has been about 60 days since the Natures Fragrances sale occurred.
> At 60 day mark, are there any winners for CP soap making?


It hasn't been 60 days (why 60 days?) yet but Sea Salt & Orchid definitely.  Sweater Weather most probably.  Not sure what to think of Woodsman and stay away from Tobacco and Bay Leaf.  The Mahogany Teakwood is one of the better ones that I've come across lately but they all seem to be a little on the light side for the amount I've used.  I mixed my WSP Teakwood with a little patchouli to give it more depth in my shampoo and conditioner bars and would probably do that with this one too if I decided to add it to my soap selections.  Be aware that it turns mauve.  Sea Salt & Orchid discolors the soap batter to beige, goes through full gel and turns tan as it cures.  Sweater Weather goes into gel fairly fast and turns brown as it cures.


----------



## math ace (Oct 9, 2019)

@SoaperForLife 
"It hasn't been 60 days (why 60 days?) yet but Sea Salt & Orchid definitely. Sweater Weather most probably. "

It has been 60 days since the sale occurred. That is why 60 days. That being said, if the scent is good and strong at 60 days, then the odds are good that it will still be nice at 4 months and even longer.

At the moment, I would appreciate any feedback on how well the scents the cp soap making process. It doesn't have to be 60 day old soap.   It looks like you liked the sea salt and orchid, so I'll add that to my wish list.


----------



## MGM (Oct 9, 2019)

math ace said:


> MGM said she LOVED the *Twisted Peppermint *OOB.  Perhaps she will get a batch curing soon  (hint...hint... hint..)


 I have to say, between the discolouring and the fact that I have such a little bottle and I like it so much, I may just save this one for lotion and such. 
Long weekend coming up though and I'm determined to get a couple of batches done with my NF haul...maybe I'll go through this list and choose one that no one else has tried yet, to get more data


----------



## math ace (Oct 9, 2019)

@MGM ,

That would be awesome!


----------



## MGM (Oct 12, 2019)

Good morning Nature's Fragrance Fans!
Today I will be making a two-colour confetti soap using one of my new NF fragrances!
As far as I can tell, people on this thread have reported soaping with:


Route 66,
Mahogany Teakwood (x2)
Cocoa butter cashmere
Sweater Weather, 

Woodsman, 

Sea Salt & Orchid
Tobacco and Bay Leaf

Baja Cactus Blossom

I couldn't find any mention of NF in the spreadsheet, not even under the list of suppliers, let alone any reviews. Are they new?
Guess we need to fill up the spreadsheet!


So, here are the ones I have left to soap with having taken out those listed above (listed also are my initial thoughts about them OOB). I'll be making my decision based on votes of people who get to this thread before I start, and also what I feel like doing anyway 


*Aladdin's Wish Fragrance Oil: *nice, but weak and a bit nondescript.
*Balsam & Cedar Fragrance Oil: *Yes! Woodsy! Was looking for woodsy (see later comments)
*Cafe Mocha : *nice enough
*Champagne Toast : *very good! Fruity!
*Driftwood: *nice!
*Lavender & Spring Apricot: *this one sounded very appealing, but it seems weak. Will have to revisit.
*Leather Fragrance Oil: *smelled like leather!!
*My Dear Watson : *don't remember much...must revisit
*Mystical Gathering : *same ^^^
*Oatmeal Milk & Honey: *didn't like it off the bat; hopefully will warm to it---too almondy for me.
*Roasted Coffee Beans: *nice! sharper than the Cafe Mocha. Neither as good as my Coffee EO (which isn't very strong and is pricey)
*Shave & Haircut : *Like this too!!
*Storm Watch: *nice enough
*Sweetgrass: *nice one
*Tabac & Leather : *don't remember but i think it was ok.
*Twisted Peppermint : *LOVE THIS. All of the bottles I ordered were 2oz, but I was tempted to get a full 16oz of this one (they were out of the 4 and the 8) because I love the B&B version so much. But I was restrained, just in case. But it is just great. Too bad it discolours....
*Woodsman: *This was good, but not as woodsy as I'd hoped.

I'm also still pleased as punch with myself for doctoring the overly-cinnamony Into the Woods with some piney EOs. I've been using the lotion for a week now and I am sorely tempted to contact Nature's Fragrance and sell them my new formulation 

Vote early and vote often!!


----------



## math ace (Oct 12, 2019)

@ MGM 

Champagne today
And shave and a hair cut

Get my vote!

I'm looking for a man's scent and love fruits.  Is it tropical fruit,  strawberry or blueberry fruit, or more cranberry fruit?


----------



## Millie (Oct 12, 2019)

Champagne toast please! I keep adding it to my cart and deleting it....


----------



## MGM (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh well that was easy Champagne and Shave were my top two choices already!!!! 
What kind of fruit? I was going to say "peach and maybe apple a tiny bit" and look, this is the official description:


Top – Champagne
Middle – Nectarine
Bottom – Black Currant
Definitely nectarine. Champagne? If you say so....

Shave and Haircut I'd describe as fresh and soapy. Officially:


Top –  Spices, Bergamot

Middle – Orange zest, Clean notes

Bottom – Cedarwood oil

In preparing my choices, I went through all the bottles again and will update my OOB views. Overall, other than the teakwoods and a few of the more masculine scents, they all seem overwhelmingly weak. Hard to imagine they're going to hold up in CP soap. Maybe there's something magical that will happen:

*Aladdin's Wish Fragrance Oil:* weak and nondescript. Hard to tell apart from Storm Watch, My Dear Watson ad Mystical Gathering.
*Balsam & Cedar Fragrance Oil: *Yes! Woodsy! One of the best of this batch.
*Cafe Mocha : *Now I think this one is cloying. A bit of coffee but too creamy or something. Don't like.
*Champagne Toast : *very good! Fruity!
*Driftwood: *nice! Fresh.
*Lavender & Spring Apricot: *Nice but  weak. Not really getting either lavender or apricots...
*Leather Fragrance Oil: *smells like leather!!
*My Dear Watson : *weak and nondescript. Hard to tell apart from Storm Watch, Aladdin's Wish, and Mystical Gathering. Says it's Bergamot, Wood
Musk, Leather. Maybe it's the leather that' s overpowering, but it smells like plastic.
*Mystical Gathering : *same ^^^, a bit of caramel.
*Oatmeal Milk & Honey: T*oo almondy for me.
*Roasted Coffee Beans: *nice! sharper than the Cafe Mocha. Neither as good as my Coffee EO (which isn't very strong and is pricey)
*Shave & Haircut : *Like this too!!
*Storm Watch: *nice enough, but nondescript
*Sweetgrass: *nice one
*Tabac & Leather : *VERY nice. Along the lines of the teakwoods.
*Twisted Peppermint : *STILL LOVE THIS. 
*Woodsman: *This was good, but not as woodsy as I'd hoped. More spice than pine or musk.

Now, just need to find the time to DO this. Day's already going off the rails a bit...


----------



## MGM (Oct 12, 2019)

@Millie @msunnerstood @cmzaha @SoaperForLife 
At what percentage were you using the fragrances? the Nature's Fragrance webiste has an incredible level of detail about behaviour, etc etc and even gives their testing recipe, BUT doesn't say how much fragrance they used....1 oz ppo? more? Less?
What did you all use?
(need to figure out how big a batch i can make, since I only have 2oz bottles...)


----------



## Millie (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm a 1 oz ppo kinda gal. I figure if it is a bit too strong at first, it can always have an extra long cure and become extra lovely soap. No pressure though


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 12, 2019)

MGM said:


> @Millie @msunnerstood @cmzaha @SoaperForLife
> At what percentage were you using the fragrances? the Nature's Fragrance webiste has an incredible level of detail about behaviour, etc etc and even gives their testing recipe, BUT doesn't say how much fragrance they used....1 oz ppo? more? Less?
> What did you all use?
> (need to figure out how big a batch i can make, since I only have 2oz bottles...)


I used between 3 and 6% depending on how strong the scent was and what the usage rate was. For example, Mahogany Teakwood and Black Teakwood are fairly strong so I used 3% ppo.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Oct 13, 2019)

When I'm testing new fragrances I always use 1 oz. per pound of soap - it's just easier to use the whole sample bottle with the way I test them. When I first learned how to soap, the general rule was .5 ppo for fragrance oils and I still generally stick to that when making a batch for sale.  My test batches aren't overly strong at this point in time but I have bars of Mahogany Teakwood and Sweater Weather in the bath and I can smell them when I walk into the room if that helps at all.  I will wait a few more weeks before making the final judgment...


----------



## MGM (Oct 28, 2019)

@Millie & @math ace Ok it took a while, but I did it! (Ok, the making didn't take as long as the photo-taking and posting....)
Champagne Toast...I thought the colours would be more vivid, but they're a nice pastel. My oldest said the top looks like an infection...what??? NOT what I was going for. Gawd, who asked him?? He loves the fragrance though...weaker and softer than OOB, but still fruity (nectarine!). I haven't tested it wet yet.
Shave and  Haircut--good! Strong! Whole basement smelled of this until the cocoa peppermint soap arrived. Here's the funny thing about the pour...I was going for a barbershop pole, so had divided out my lots of white and a bit of red. At the last minute, I googled barbershop pole to confirm that the stripes were on a slant, and discovered that all barbershop poles have blue in them!  Whaddya know! So I quickly made a small portion of blue. I actually made this soap in 2 batches because I wanted my colours to be liquid enough to pour and settle well. But also, I was a bit silly in how I propped up my mould for the slant, and then the pouring was rather sloppy, so it doesn't look near as good as it should given how much time I spent on it. And, because I never properly calculate batch size, I had some extra to pour into a cream container. That one, I just slopped everything in willy nilly. Paid no attention to angle, ratios or anything (unlike with the "proper" mould). And you can barely see a difference! If anything, the four on the left (sloppy job) look more interesting than the ones I worked so hard on! 
One final thing....you may see all sorts of different bar shapes in my photos....I cut all sorts of shapes and sizes for two reasons: 1. I have a heck of a time consistently cutting bars, and 2. I find that I like to have different shapes and sizes for different people/purposes ("She doesn't deserve a whole bar! I'm giving her a halfie!"). I personally find the classic loaf size too big and cumbersome and quite like the narrower bars (small hands maybe? @Dawni ), so those little one are usually for me!

Anyway, so far so good---no discolouration nor acceleration on either, very strong fragrance on Shave & a Haircut and nice pleasant one on Champagne. I had 2oz bottles and I used it all up for Shave, at slightly less than 1 oz ppo, IIRC. Champagne was pretty much 1oz ppo.

Next up: Into the Woods, Cafe Mocha and a Teakwood!


----------



## Millie (Oct 28, 2019)

MGM said:


> I find that I like to have different shapes and sizes for different people/purposes ("She doesn't deserve a whole bar! I'm giving her a halfie!")


Haha I get that! 
The soaps look great. Love the barbershop one. 
Thanks for reporting on those fragrances. Can we have another scent update in a month? *batting eyelashes prettily*


----------



## SoaperForLife (Oct 29, 2019)

MGM said:


> Anyway, so far so good---no discolouration nor acceleration on either, very strong fragrance on Shave & a Haircut and nice pleasant one on Champagne.


I really like your shave and a haircut soap!!! Very nice..


----------



## math ace (Nov 4, 2019)

@MGM 

Have you ever tried rustic escentuals Barbershop 1920's fragrance?

If so, is Nature's shave and hair cut like RE barbershop 1920's Fragrance?


----------



## MGM (Nov 4, 2019)

math ace said:


> @MGM
> 
> Have you ever tried rustic escentuals Barbershop 1920's fragrance?
> 
> If so, is Nature's shave and hair cut like RE barbershop 1920's Fragrance?


No, I haven't. TBH, this one shipment from NF is the first time I've tried any non-New Directions FO (I do have some from WSP waiting for my at my mother in law's).
I can tell you it's still sticking well (it's perhaps been a month? Can't exactly remember...) and is very fresh.


----------



## MGM (Nov 4, 2019)

Millie said:


> Haha I get that!
> The soaps look great. Love the barbershop one.
> Thanks for reporting on those fragrances. Can we have another scent update in a month? *batting eyelashes prettily*


Definitely! I wish I could remember when exactly I made all of these....my records (not to mention my memory!) are failing me big-time. Apparently the weeks are just flying by!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Nov 4, 2019)

MGM said:


> My oldest said the top looks like an infection...what??? NOT what I was going for. Gawd, who asked him??



thanks for sharing that--it made me laugh.  you soaps are very nice and I like the blue in your barbershop soap


----------



## MGM (Nov 4, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> thanks for sharing that--it made me laugh.  you soaps are very nice and I like the blue in your barbershop soap


Thanks!
Maybe you can help me understand why the red oxide is bleeding but the blue oxide isn't a bit! What's up with that??


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 18, 2019)

Lavender & Spring Apricot - I normally dont like Lavender at all but this one with the Apricot is Nice. Scent is holding and have now used it in Soap, Room Spray, Sugar scrubs and bath salts. Just ordered a bigger bottle yesterday


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Nov 18, 2019)

MGM said:


> Thanks!
> Maybe you can help me understand why the red oxide is bleeding but the blue oxide isn't a bit! What's up with that??



no clue!!!

I ordered some burgundy rose (even though I am not a fan of rose scent) this is the best rose scent I have ever smelt--it smells just like wild roses.  I only ordered an ounce but will order more. wont use in soap until I get a bigger bottle but need to make more lotion bars and I found a recipe for bubble bath brittle that I might try it in


----------



## math ace (Nov 18, 2019)

@SoaperForLife ,

Hows that sweater weather doing?

@Marilyn Norgart ,

I am going to be waiting to hear how the "burgundy rose"  performs in the CP soap.  I am looking for a floral for my inventory.   I've tried a bunch of lilacs and gardenia from various sources.  I am almost ready to give up on obtaining a nice floral for my soaps!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Nov 19, 2019)

math ace said:


> @SoaperForLife ,
> 
> Hows that sweater weather doing?


Holding true to OOB - hasn't faded or morphed.  If I was making up an order I would definitely put it in my cart.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Nov 19, 2019)

math ace said:


> I've tried a bunch of lilacs



have you tried the lilac from Micas and More I really love it and it sells out real quick--best OOB lilac I have found


----------



## Carly B (Dec 30, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone!  Just got an email that Nature's Fragrance is having 25% off  Inventory Reduction Sale for 2 days only.  Wanted to let everyone know but also find out if any opinions have changed or formed on their fragrances.  Anything that I MUST TRY?


----------



## math ace (Dec 30, 2019)

Carly B said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  . . . also find out if *any opinions have changed or formed on their fragrances.  Anything that I MUST TRY?*



X 2


----------



## MGM (Dec 31, 2019)

Carly B said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  Just got an email that Nature's Fragrance is having 25% off  Inventory Reduction Sale for 2 days only.  Wanted to let everyone know but also find out if any opinions have changed or formed on their fragrances.  Anything that I MUST TRY?



Ok seems like a good time to do an update of those that I've tried.....


1. Shave and Haircut---nice and strong in the beginning, but has now faded substantially. You can still smell it if you really try, but not as promising as it was (3 months).

2. Into the Woods---was always too spicy and not woodsy enough for me, so I added bay, fir, pine EOs to bump it up. It seems to be holding well (2 months).

3. Cafe Mocha---not a huge fan so what did I do? Made a huge loaf of this! Seems to be holding well (only a month).

4. Champagne Toast---nice, but faded at the beginning (3 months)

5. Baja Cactus Blossom---just soaped with it the other day (still in the mould)


There is still *some* fragrance in all these soaps, just not as much as I want.

To be honest, I'm not super excited to soap with any of my remaining fragrances (see my initial list and OOB reactions below). FWIW, all of the fragrances are still nice and strong in lotions and such (as expected). And, the ones I listed below as being non-descript are still not much to write home about.

BTW, I will link some pics from this message once I get organized; I wanted to post my feedback here in case anyone was contemplating a big purchase.

Below is the list of NF FO with initial reaction. Items with an asterisk (*) I would *not* recommend (based on appeal of fragrance; they're all lasting about the same, I find).


**Aladdin's Wish Fragrance Oil: *nice, but weak and a bit nondescript.
*Baja Cactus Blossom: *just used it the other day…still in the mold!
*Balsam & Cedar Fragrance Oil: *Yes! Woodsy! Was looking for woodsy (see later comments)
**Cafe Mocha : *nice enough
*Champagne Toast : *very good! Fruity!
*Cocoa Butter Cashmere : *very nice...I remember this one being fruitier than expected. 
* Driftwood: *nice!
*Forest Hike : *more spice (cloves!) than forest
*Into the Woods : *more cinnamon than forest
*Lavender & Spring Apricot: *this one sounded very appealing, but it seems weak. Will have to revisit.
**Leather Fragrance Oil: *smelled like leather!!
**My Dear Watson : *don't remember much...must revisit
**Mystical Gathering : *same ^^^
**Oatmeal Milk & Honey: *didn't like it off the bat; hopefully will warm to it---too almondy for me.
*Roasted Coffee Beans: *nice! sharper than the Cafe Mocha. Neither as good as my Coffee EO (which isn't very strong and is pricey)
*Route 66 : *Liked this!!
*Shave & Haircut : *Like this too!!
*Black Teakwood & Mahogany Teakwood : *Still can’t say what the main differences are between them.
*Storm Watch: *nice enough
*Sweetgrass: *nice one
*Tabac & Leather : *in the same vein as the teakwoods
*Tobacco & Bay Leaf : ok
Twisted Peppermint : *LOVE THIS. All of the bottles I ordered were 2oz, but I was tempted to get a full 16oz of this one (they were out of the 4 and the 8) because I love the B&B version so much. But I was restrained, just in case. But it is just great. Too bad it discolours....
*Woodsman: *This was good, but not as woodsy as I'd hoped.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 31, 2019)

Here is an update on a few that I tried.
*Route 66* did not sell well for me and was not strong after cure. For me, it was a disappointment since my customers like the stronger fragrances. 
*Storm Watch* did sell well and has stuck well. I still smell Jasmine in this one. 
*Baja Cactus Blossom* turned out to be nice and sold really well. When poured I did not like then, then it faded but came back after curing. 
*Mahogany and Coconut* seems to stick but did not sell well
*Apricot and Lavender* was a surprise for me. While I smell no lavender it proved to be a good seller during my Christmas Craft Show. It soaps nicely with no discoloration.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jan 2, 2020)

Apricot and Lavender has been a hit for me too. I can smell lavender which I  normally do not like but the apricot really balances it out.


----------



## msunnerstood (Feb 16, 2020)

Follow up on fragrance hold after cure. 3 that stand out are Mahogany Teakwood, Lavender & Spring Apricot and Friday Nights.

All 3 of these have held strong in HP Soap, Lotion and Linen Spray.


----------



## MGM (Feb 18, 2020)

I used Oatmeal Milk & Honey in CP the other day. It's just as disappointing in soap (so far) as OOB....I was hoping for more oatmeal, milk, or honey, but all I get is almond extract :-(

Question for you NF users....I find a lot of the NF fragrances smell "plastic-y" or "chemically" to me OOB...is this perhaps the plastic bottle? All my other FOs come in glass bottles and I wonder if this is the difference. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## msunnerstood (Feb 18, 2020)

I havent noticed it in NF but i have in Aztec. I did not find that it carried over to the soap though.. 

I have not tried the oatmeal milk and honey with Nature's fragrance, but I'm glad I will know to avoid it given your experience.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 18, 2020)

I also detect that “chemically” odor in some of the fragrances.  I tried Tahitian Tiare, Forest Hike and Chai Tea in soaps I made late last fall.  All have stuck, but the floral is the weakest.  The Chai Tea smells a lot like chai tea.  The Forest Hike has a sharp edge to it that I’m not wild about.  The Tahitian Tiare doesn’t smell anything like the real deal.  I think I liked Storm Watch well enough, but I gave all of those soaps away. The OMH has been sitting on my counter waiting for me to use it, but I keep hesitating.  Maybe I will use it to make a soap with almond meal added as an exfoliant .  I have some others left, but I can’t remember what they are.

ETA: @MGM I just noticed above that you think Forest Hike smells like cloves.  I didn’t get that impression but I will try to remember to give it another sniff with that in mind.  Also had not read your review of Storm Watch before I wrote my comment, lol.


----------



## math ace (Feb 18, 2020)

MGM said:


> Question for you NF users....I find a lot of the NF fragrances smell "plastic-y" or "chemically" to me OOB...is this perhaps the plastic bottle? All my other FOs come in glass bottles and I wonder if this is the difference. Anyone else noticed this?



I receive fragrances from other suppliers and do not have to deal with the "plastic-y or chemically" smell.  That being said,  I did order about 20 fragrances from VCS,  Virgina Candle Supply  and had about 1/2 of them arrive with that faux smell.  I didn't even try to soap with them.  Did you try to soap with your plastic-y smelling fragrances?  If so,  did the smell go away in CP?


----------



## MGM (Feb 19, 2020)

math ace said:


> I receive fragrances from other suppliers and do not have to deal with the "plastic-y or chemically" smell.  That being said,  I did order about 20 fragrances from VCS,  Virgina Candle Supply  and had about 1/2 of them arrive with that faux smell.  I didn't even try to soap with them.  Did you try to soap with your plastic-y smelling fragrances?  If so,  did the smell go away in CP?


I'm trying to remember which ones i thought had a strange tinge...it's hard to know whether it's a plastic smell or that was intentional by the perfumer ;-)
Aladdin's Wish is one I used the other day.... reviewers said it smelled expensive and high-end....to me it was fine, but nothing special. Perhaps I don't get out enough 
Soaps are still in the mould though, so it's a bit soon to tell.
I remember Lavender and Apricot had a bit of a chemical smell; I haven't yet soaped with it.
Perhaps later I will go on another sniff-thru to see which ones I think are weird. 

Today's soaping plan is another brine soap with my *other* FO collection---the Beach set from WSP!


----------



## msunnerstood (Feb 19, 2020)

MGM said:


> I'm trying to remember which ones i thought had a strange tinge...it's hard to know whether it's a plastic smell or that was intentional by the perfumer ;-)
> Aladdin's Wish is one I used the other day.... reviewers said it smelled expensive and high-end....to me it was fine, but nothing special. Perhaps I don't get out enough
> Soaps are still in the mould though, so it's a bit soon to tell.
> I remember Lavender and Apricot had a bit of a chemical smell; I haven't yet soaped with it.
> ...



Ive soaped with Lavender & Spring Apricot and loved it. I normally dont like lavender at all. No odd smell came through in the soap. 
Aladdins wish was ok and held the smell but I too found nothing special about it


----------



## lucycat (Feb 20, 2020)

I have ordered fragrances before from companies that others raved and  all I smelled was plastic.  On the worst order I just didn't soap them.  I picked up the bottles about a year later and no plastic smell.  I can't help but wonder if overheating of the bottles in shipping can't cause the smell.


----------



## josianeg (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you for the reviews, it’s very helpful.


----------



## MGM (May 4, 2020)

Just popping in to report that Stormwatch is very nice once soaped! Very strong and a pleasant smell. Attached is my confetti soap.
Leather is....well....first of all, it accelerates, which forced (I mean "allowed) me to have my first re-batch experience. I had made this soap with a dark beer and between the strong leather and the strong beer in the oven for 3 hr (it didn't take an hour, like it said it would), no one would go in the basement! It's been about 3 weeks now and the beer has faded, so it smells pretty Leathery. Or I've just gotten used to it.


----------



## moodymama (May 4, 2020)

This company posted has going out of business sale the other day because of covid. Natures Fragrance Sale & Closing (For Now).


----------

